# Button klicken



## xHelloWorldx (14. Januar 2008)

Hi
ich möchte gerne das ein Button aktiviert wird. Also ich hab nen einfachen Comment-Browser gemacht ,und wenn der auf die Seite geht soll dort nen Button klicken ist in Visual Basic möglich?


----------



## WR-Hacker92 (16. Januar 2008)

hab das jetzt über den link gemacht aber geht das auch mit Button?


----------



## ronaldh (16. Januar 2008)

Nix verstehen! Was wollt Ihr machen, was habt Ihr schon, und wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## WR-Hacker92 (16. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab mir nen Browser gemacht. Ich hätte gerne das ein Button gedrückt wird von einer Webseite der Button wäre: angr_start_a.gif?__cv=7 das is der Button der soll gedrückt werden


----------



## Alex F. (17. Januar 2008)

?

Sorry aber ich kann euer Problem immer noch nicht nachvollziehen. Was wollt ihr machen ( um ronaldh zu zitieren) 

Grüsse bb


----------



## ojamaney (17. Januar 2008)

WR-Hacker92 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich hab mir nen Browser gemacht. Ich hätte gerne das ein Button gedrückt wird von einer Webseite der Button wäre: angr_start_a.gif?__cv=7 das is der Button der soll gedrückt werden



Halte den Mauszeiger über den Button und drücke dann die Linke Maustaste!

^^


Oder soll die Webseite den Button drücken? Das wird nicht gehen. Man kann aber die Funktion ausführen, die hinter dem Button steckt. Das kommt dann aufs Gleiche raus.


Ps.: Das Wort "*Hacker*" in Deinem Nick *PLUS* der Name des Buttons "*angr_start_a.gif*" (Angriff_Start?) *PLUS* eine vermutliche *Klickautomatik*, erweckt in mir irgendwie ein ungutes Gefühl. Warum ist das so?


----------



## WR-Hacker92 (17. Januar 2008)

das hacker kommt da ich früher mal für Warrock Hacks gecodet hab...


----------



## DrSoong (17. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich das (nach 135,63 mal lesen) richtig verstanden habe, hast du ein Internet-Steuerelement auf der Form, das eine Webseite anzeigt und du willst jetzt automatisch einen Button der angezeigten Webseite klicken lassen? Wenn ja, ist das hier genau das, was du meinst.

Wenn nicht, bitte noch genauer (und vor allem verständlicher) beschreiben.


Der Doc!


----------



## WR-Hacker92 (18. Januar 2008)

hast es getroffen


----------

